# Benji in the Puppy Cut



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji Boy got his silky coat trimmed into a puppy cut. It is always a challenge to take Benji's pictures as he runs to sniff the camera.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, that looks great, Poornima! I like how you kept some length to the coat. 

Did you manage to do that yourself?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Drop dead GORGEOUS !!!!! *

Benji's coat looks soooooo silky! Is it always silky or more so when he gets back from the groomers'? He has a beautiful new cut. I just love it! *


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Benji's new cut! He looks SO handsome!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! Did you cut him yourself???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He looks very handsome!
How long was his hair before the cut? and how long is it now?? still looks pretty long!

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks! 

Kimberly and Maryam, I wish I could take the credit but it was the groomer.

Kimberly, I go to the groomer at Dr. H's office. 

Marj, Benji's coat is always silky. It gets even silkier when groomed. I use Coat Handler's conditioner at home (and his groomer uses the same).


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Coat length*



freeway1976 said:


> He looks very handsome!
> How long was his hair before the cut? and how long is it now?? still looks pretty long!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks! His coat was like a mop, almost touching the floor. I couldn't take his picture from the side where it clearly shows the trimmed length. It doesn't touch the floor any more and looks poofy enough. I will try to take some more pictures for the side view.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Benji Boy said:


> Kimberly, I go to the groomer at Dr. H's office.


Ah, smart move! If it is the same groomer that they used to have, she is trained under a pro handler, so you were wise to use her. Good thinking!

And Marj, I've met a few really silky Havs and they almost always have black coats. Benji is the first Hav that is black & white that seems to have silky on both colors. Then again, his father has a very silky coat too (Carlito).


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, Poornima, Benji looks beautiful!! 

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poornima- Benji looks terrific! Your groomer did a great job!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Benji looks just stunning, Poornima. And his coat still has some nice length to it. He is so beautiful. Where do you find Coat Handler's conditioner? And how & when exactly do you use it? I am now wrestling w/ Biscuit's longer coat, but don't want to give up yet. He is matting , and never did before, esp. around the collar & harness area. And Kara has recommended mink oil~~ where does one find that?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

He looks awesome, Poornima! I really like the longer puppy cuts. You can really see the difference between his chest/front in your avatar and in the new photos - she did a really really good job!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

He really does have a beautiful coat, and that's one nice puppy cut!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

He looks BEAUTIFUL! Much better than my own cutting jobs on my girls. They always end up looking like they were attacked with a lawn mower.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your compliments! I am really glad that the first time try turned out so well. 

Amy, Thanks! Benji too was matting a lot about a month ago (at 10 months). It seems to have reduced now. He matted a lot around the neck, under his arm pits, on his thighs. I shaved him under his arms and belly. I use a greyhound comb and Mark Kolbe brushes to dematt him. I line brush him every day. I don't put any collar on him at home. 

I got the Coat Handler's trial pack($35) that has all their products. I am sorry, I can't remember from what website I got it. I use the conditioner with their shampoo when I bathe him between his visits to the groomer. I take him to her every 4 weeks. I use the Coat Handler's anti-static spray to detangle. But I don't spray on the coat / mat directly, I spray it on the comb or brush. I make sure that he is matt free before I bathe him. After his bath, I very gently comb him with wide tooth comb so the hair is not pulled.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima,

Benji looks stunning in his new puppy cut and his coat is absolutely gorgeous. Your groomer did a fantastic job!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very Handsome Benji! Poornima, I think you are going to have to say goodbye to your groomer, I gotta talk her into southern ca 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I use Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner and I get them both from groomstar.com. I like them a lot (Kubrick is very soft and it smells good too) and they have lasted me quite a while, so no complaints from me.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Lina and Poornima !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He look adorable! I love his face. He looks like my Scudder.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He looks Great!! I live with your problem. As soon as the camera lense comes off, one hides their heads, one goes to the other room and one looks away fromthe camera. It is so hard to get good shots! He must be SO soft!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy,
I ordered the Coat Handler products (Shampoo&Conditioner) from petedge.com , here are the links:
http://www.petedge.com/Coat-Handler-Leave-in-Conditioner-ZX52416.pro
http://www.petedge.com/Coat-Handler--5-to-1-Maintenance-Concentrate-Shampoo-ZX52616.pro


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, thanks for posting that! I was looking through my purchases and I do think I got the Coat Handler from petedge... I think the mink oil and silk spirits were from groomstar. :doh: I get so confused with all of the sites I order from... it could also be that petedge didn't carry coat handler back then. hmmm... so many options! LOL.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He's a beauty Poornima! The new do gets 4 paws up from us.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh how pretty he is! I hope Ollie looks that handsome when he grows up! Right now he looks like a mini sheep dog.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for that link, Maryam! Too kind for words.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

He is sooo cute!! Your groomer did _almost_ as good of a job as i did on Tripp this weekend!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, I love his cut.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Poornima, I knew he would look MAAAA-VELOUS DAAA-LING!!! He is gorgeous and he has such a healthy coat. Do you think I could use Benji's pics as a reference for my groomer? Oreo has a long way to go but I love Benji's new look. Btw, thank you for the info on the products you use!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Benji's puppy cut pictures*



whitBmom said:


> Poornima, I knew he would look MAAAA-VELOUS DAAA-LING!!! He is gorgeous and he has such a healthy coat. Do you think I could use Benji's pics as a reference for my groomer? Oreo has a long way to go but I love Benji's new look. Btw, thank you for the info on the products you use!


Helen, thank you! You are welcome to use Benji's pictures. I remember your earlier avatar where Oreo stood on his hind legs. Lizzie stands like that to drink water from the bottle. She looks very cute.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jan, Shannon, Paige, Shelly, Linda, Julia, thanks for your compliments! 

Amanda, just move up here and we can share the groomer and have plenty of playdates. Benji and Lizzie would love to meet your girls :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Did the groomer cut him all over....or did she just trim the edges????

Did she cut on the top of his back, or just the bottom??


Am I making any sense?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I had posted on this thread but can't find it? lol

He looks GREAT! I love the length  It looks a bit longer than a puppy cut but still very manageable. *Terrific* cut! And he is such a good looking guy!

Kara


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm loving this cut. Can you tell me about how long his hair is? It looks like maybe 3".


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Benji looks absolutely beautiful. His coat is wonderfully silky and the puppy cut he got does nothing to diminish that. Milo has the same type coat. Your groomer did such a great job.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Benji puppy cut close-up*

Thank you for the generous compliments!

I am no expert on grooming and trimming coats. So I will try my best in describing Benji's cut. I have attached a few pictures, they are not too clear and I wish I could take better pictures, but Benji has no inclination in strutting his stuff for hoto:s.

I prefer to have some length even for a puppy coat. So I told the groomer not to cut it severely but give him more "rounded" appearance. My DH wasn't keen on puppy cuts, I showed him a number of pictures I had liked, but he just wasn't comfortable to cut Benji's hair short. He agreed to go ahead if I promised to cut his hair only an inch! So I told the groomer to give him a cut that won't change Benji's looks drastically. Thankfully she understood exactly what I wanted :whoo:

I think the cut is what you can call layered. It is about 3" on his back, then the length varies to blend the layers. The next time I visit the groomer I will check with her how she would describe the cut and what scissors she used.


----------

